

Best Blogging Platform for Non-Technical Person?  - rgb411

My wife needs to put her interior design portfolio on the web. I could do it for her, but I'd much rather she were self-sufficient. She's not much for solving technical problems, but she's otherwise adept at using CAD, 3D Max, and the tools of her trade.<p>She has a lot of time on her hands, as she recently graduated, so I'd like this to be as much a learning project as a way to get her portfolio out there.
======
ecaron
Although a site like SuperUser or Quora ([http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-
best-blogging-software-out-...](http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-
blogging-software-out-there)) might be better suited for this question, I'll
weigh in and say your wife should try Squarespace.com and WordPress.com and
see which one better suits her liking. If WordPress feels more right, then she
has a plethora of options before her (from Tumblr to self-hosted WordPress).
If Squarespace feels better, she should just stick with that.

